# Kaspersky Vs Trend Micro



## hacker.kracker (Mar 11, 2008)

Lets start a debate over Kaspersky Internet Security Suite Vs Trend micro Internet security suite Pro.

I wish to hear from those who have been using trend micro .. coz i luv it


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2008)

Friend, did you see this???? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=773275&posted=1#post773275

And also the following post by me.........

You were questioning me??? that I have never used Trend Micro........and there you have also got the answer.......

I agree TM IS 2008 Pro has the most features compared to any Internet Security, but it is a resource hog........I uninstalled it one day and my computer (P4 1.5 Ghz) is running like a gun......


----------



## redhat (Mar 11, 2008)

This should go to debates section then, this is not Software troubleshooting
Neways, Kaspersky is anyday better than Trend Micro, which is a resource hog....


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 12, 2008)

T micro is useless.......kaspersky always better


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 12, 2008)

Been using Kaspersky for years and years (no exaggeration) and there havn't been a singel instance where it let me down, I love kas.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Kaspersky All the way........


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW Trend Micro indeed has great features which Kaspersky does't have.

Remote File Lock, if your Laptop gets stolen.......
System Tuner, like Registry Mechanic

But, my vote goes to Kaspersky................


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

who cares about those features ? Hardly anyone uses those btw its better to install them individually then to install the so called ALL IN ONE


----------



## xbonez (Mar 12, 2008)

kaspersky, any day....its a class apart


----------

